# Advertising banners on SSF



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

I am amused at some of the ad banners on SSF.

One today said
RUSSIAN GIRLS MARRIAGE

30000+ Single Girls Ready to Marry. -Lay- Foundations for a New Family.

This isn't a subliminal ad now is it? ROFFL


----------



## Phoul Mouth (Jan 6, 2015)

Banners for prostitution yet we can't say naughty words. The irony is not lost on me.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

What advertising banners ? I never see any advertising banners . :iono:


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

I don't pay the forum extra to eliminate the banners like you do Treefork so I am rewarded with seeing them. It's no bother, just musing over the wording of one of ém, "lay" foundations for a new family. Yes I have a dirty mind...that's a given. OF COURSE one must lay to have a new family...dahh...hehe

I don't own a charge card so I can't pay a thing online...I be a cash only fella and don't travel. I live the simplest life you could possibly imagine.


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

Chuck, I don't know if they have these available where you live, but here, some shops sell what's called "PaySafe" online shopping prepaid credit. It's like prepayed cell phone credits, but for online shopping. You get a receipt from the shop cashier with a code on it, log on to the PaySafe site, make an account, type in the code on the receipt and voila... Online money for the amount you payed in the shop.

They have them here in 10,20,50...even sell them at the gas stations.

That way you could, if you so wished, order stuff off eBay or similar, and have it delivered to the post office in a town near you. 
For what I've heard you say about the postal services there, I wouldn't be gambling any major purchases, but it might be worth your while for theraband, tubes, or office bands.


----------



## Peter Recuas (Mar 6, 2014)

Try "Mozilla Firefox" web browser and be free for free of that pain in the screen


----------

